# Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger episode 1 out now (free)



## thaddeus6th (May 15, 2017)

Hey, everyone.

The first episode of new fantasy serial Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger is out now. It's fast, fun and free, a story of gallant outlaws and oppressive rulers. Very much Ancient China meets Robin Hood (fans of Outlaws of the Marsh, Three Kingdoms or Journey to the West will hopefully recognise the style).

It's an action-packed story focusing on the title characters Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger, as well as their friends, so do give it a look. If you like it, the next episodes will be up soon, and if you don't, it's cost you nothing.

I'll put up episode 2 for pre-order later today, so I imagine it'll show up on Tuesday or Wednesday. I should stress episode 1 is less than half the size of episodes 2 and 3.









UK Amazon: Phoenix Rising (Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger Book 1) eBook: Thaddeus White: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

US Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071LCLJYY/?tag=id2100-20

Kobo: Phoenix Rising (Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger Episode 1) eBook by Thaddeus White - Kobo 

Barnes and Noble: Phoenix Rising (Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger Episode 1)



PS for those of you wondering if I forgot to put up chapter one here, as I'd planned, I didn't forget but had a small technical delay which put me off doing so in case it caused any further problems. Sorry about that, but it is free anyway.


----------



## Nick B (May 15, 2017)

Hooray! Getting it now.


----------



## HareBrain (May 15, 2017)

Me too


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 15, 2017)

Thanks, hope you both enjoy it (currently #2 on the Asian Myths list [Amazon UK]. Be great if it got to #1).


----------



## Juliana (May 15, 2017)

Got it. 

Good luck with it, and happy pub day! (That's publication, not pub, but no reason why you can't do both. Sir Edric would approve.)


----------



## HareBrain (May 15, 2017)

thaddeus6th said:


> hope you both enjoy it



I did. I love the whole tone of it. Classic "Saturday-morning" storytelling, with a nice sense of humour and a strong central character.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 15, 2017)

Thanks, both 

HareBrain, that's just the vibe I was going for. Liu Shanshan's great fun to write, and there's a lot more to come in the next episode.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (May 15, 2017)

Congrats on publishing, Thaddeus, that's a great story!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 15, 2017)

Good luck! That was fun!


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 16, 2017)

Hey, kids. The pre-order for episode 2 is now up: The Demon Attacks (Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger Book 2) eBook: Thaddeus White: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

Amazon.com: The Demon Attacks (Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger Book 2) eBook: Thaddeus White: Kindle Store

If you did enjoy Phoenix Rising, do consider leaving a review. Always get worried the first few days none will appear


----------



## Droflet (May 16, 2017)

Going from strength to strength, Thad. I look forward to reading them. Well done.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 16, 2017)

Cheers 

Phoenix Rising just slid into #1 spot on UK Amazon's Asian Myths list 

I'll probably put up the third episode next week (submit it for pre-order, maybe release a week or 10 days after episode 2).


----------



## Nick B (May 16, 2017)

Glad its doing so well Thad, my review will be up soon.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 23, 2017)

Episode 2 - The Demon Attacks is up for pre-order.
Amazon UK: The Demon Attacks (Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger Book 2) eBook: Thaddeus White: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
Amazon US: Amazon.com: The Demon Attacks (Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger Book 2) eBook: Thaddeus White: Kindle Store

Comes out on Thursday. Episode 3 is also ready when you want it (not yet added to the series page but I think that'll happen shortly).


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 23, 2017)

thaddeus6th said:


> not yet added to the series page but I think that'll happen shortly



If it doesn't, just drop 'em an email. They usually sort that out pretty quickly


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 23, 2017)

Yeah, I'm normally patient with this sort of thing, but I'd like it included in the series' page by the time episode 2 comes out. I forgot to make a note of how long it took for episode 2 to get added but I'm hoping it'll just happen swiftly.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 25, 2017)

Hey, everyone. Fast and fun fantasy in ancient China returns with The Demon Attacks. If you liked the first episode, the second is even better. Juicy plot twists and righteous outlaws abound!

The third episode is already up for pre-order and comes out a week from now.


Amazon UK - The Demon Attacks (Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger Book 2) eBook: Thaddeus White: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

Amazon US - Amazon.com: The Demon Attacks (Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger Book 2) eBook: Thaddeus White: Kindle Store

Smashwords - The Demon Attacks (Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger Episode 2), an Ebook by Thaddeus White

Kobo - The Demon Attacks (Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger Episode 2) eBook by Thaddeus White - Kobo

Barnes and Noble - The Demon Attacks (Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger Episode 2)


----------

